# MSOE.DLL could not be loaded, no Outlook Express access.



## turnkey (Mar 7, 2007)

First: PC is PIII 500Mhz running Win98SE still, with 768 MB RAM. Outlook Express is ver. 6.00.2800.1123.
I'm not sure exactly how it happened, but I was removing excess programs (using Add/Remove Programs), and somhow can't launch Outlook Express as a result. I can still get my email through IE or Netscape, but there's no history. Even though I can see the file, MSOE.DLL, in the C:\Program Files\Outlook Express folder, it won't load. Is there an easy fix for this trouble, and is it likely I'll ever see my saved old emails again?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
This sometimes resolves the problem.
Start>settings>control panel>add-remove>Windows setup.
Select Address Book>ok>reboot.


----------



## turnkey (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried the suggestionand then rebooted, but I still get an error message with an "!" in a yellow triangle: "Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded."


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try reregistering the dll file.
Start>run>type.
command
Type..regsvr32 msoe.dll
Ok or Enter.
If no joy d/load new dll file.
http://www.5starsupport.com/info/dll.htm
D/load to Desktop.

Rename Old dll file
windows explorer>r/click dll file>rename OLD
Install new dll.file to.
c:\windows\system

Register New dll file.
start>run>type 
command
Then Type.
regsvr32 msoe.dll
Press Enter.

Should that not work.
Type.
regsvr32 msoe.ax
Press Enter.


----------



## turnkey (Mar 7, 2007)

Did the command prompt work above, got a couple of error codes that mightr provide insight:
for the regsvr32 msoe.dll: 0x0000001f; for the regsvr32 msoe.ax: 0x00000485.
Still get the same message when I try to load msimn.exe: "!" in a yellow triangle & "Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded."


----------



## Robert Goodwin (May 17, 2007)

Hello turnkey,

I have OE6 SP1 on Win98SE and encountered the same problem as you. Please find below an extract from the system diary that I keep, showing how I resolved the problem:

- - - extract from system diary starts: - - - -

Found that "Outlook Express 6" did not function, giving the following error messages: 
"Outlook Express
Outlook Express could not be started. The application was unable to open the Outlook Express message store. Your computer may be out of memory or your disk is full. Contact Microsoft support for further assistance. (0x80040154)
OK"
"Outlook Express
Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be initialized. Outlook Express may not be installed correctly.
OK"

Attempted unsuccessfully to re-register "msoe.dll".

Resolved by doing the following: 
Downloaded a replacement "msoe.dll" from: 
http://www.5starsupport.com/info/dll.htm
but found that this version of "msoe.dll" was "5.50.4522.1200", whereas the one requiring replacement is version "6.00.2800.1409".
Cut the existing "msoe.dll" (at C:\Program Files\Outlook Express) to a temporary folder and replaced it with the above-mentioned older version. 
In "Cleanboot selective startup" from Start/Run.../msconfig - with 
UNchecked "Load Startup Group Items" - and with nothing present in the Systems Tray, 
I (Re)-Installed the: "Cumulative patch for Outlook Express 6 SP1" of May 2004 - Microsoft Security Bulletin MS04-013, 837009, issued: April 13, 2004, version: 1.0, 
"OE6.0sp1-KB837009-x86-ENU.exe", as downloaded from:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS04-013.mspx

which contained the correct version of "msoe.dll" v. "6.00.2800.1409".

After then opening OE successfully, deleted the bad file that had been removed to a temporary folder and deleted the downloaded older version where it had been stored when downloaded [do NOT of course do anything at x:\Program Files\Outlook Express !].

Note:
The correct path (Win98SE) for "msoe.dll" is C:\Program Files\Outlook Express. The path for "msoe.dll" is not, as some places on the Internet suggest: x:\Windows\System (and no copy of it is normally found in "C:\Windows" nor in "C:\Window\System".

- - - - end of extract from system diary - - - -

Regards.


----------



## Hawkeye52 (Sep 26, 2007)

After 3 days of searching the web & Microsoft's site and finding nothing but offers for questionable "free" scans (the Web) and techniques which involve surgery on the Registry (MS), I came across your *PAINLESS (!!!) *technique for repairing msoe.dll....

Best of all, *IT WORKS!!!*:up: :up: :up: :up:

Thanks for generously sharing your experience.

-Hawkeye 52


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Hawkeye52 and welcome to TSG.
Glad we could be of some help.


----------



## divino (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the same problem. Not too computer savvy.

I Wanted to upgrade to Wndows XP from my Wndows 2000. So I went to the store and the sales guy talked me into getting XP professional OEM and said "no problem it will just overwrite your win 2000 version." Not knowing too much I did it and of course it didn't work.

I took it back and talked to the tech guy who said I needed XP professional *upgrade*. And of course his solution was to wipe my drive clean and start over. So I'm currently looking for an XP upgrade that's not too expensive.

However, I can open Windows 2000 and all my programs are functional except my outlook express 6. I went to the 5 Star site but could not locate how to download the dll file. I didn't see a "download" button. So if you could share how to do that I would be very grateful. The other issue is when I open the add/remove programs folder...there's nothing in there. But I can deal with that later. For now I just need to get my email back up and running.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## divino (Nov 27, 2007)

I figured out that I needed winzip to unlock the download. So I downloaded that. Then I did what you suggested about moving the old files to a temp folder. Then I dragged and dropped the new file into the outlook folder and it works fine. That was probably not the right way to do it but it works.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi divino and welcome to TSG.
Good to know you solved your email problem.
Is your add-remove folder still empty?


----------



## divino (Nov 27, 2007)

yes it is. There's an error box that comes up that says:

"class not registered
res://appwiz.cpl/listbox.htc 225"


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try system file checker.
Click Start>Run> type
Cmd
OK.
Type:
SFC /scannow
ENTER. 
You may need your Windows 2000 CD to restore the files.


----------



## divino (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll ry that when I get back home.:up:


----------

